# Ghosts of Dragonspear Castle pictures



## Iosue (Aug 12, 2013)

I keep getting an "Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator" notice when I try to look at the pics.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 12, 2013)

How odd.  I just tried changing something in your account - can you see them now?


----------



## Iosue (Aug 12, 2013)

Yup, nice and clear!  Thanks!


----------



## Alzrius (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm getting the same error that Iosue did.


----------

